# Shame on you if........



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

I was in Burnet buying some groceries when a hunched over guy came in pushing a cart. I saw his hat immediately 82nd airborne, viet nam, ranger. I walked over, asked him if he was a vet. "Well, yes". I told him my name. United States Army and thank you for your service. And his face lit up like Christmas. 

If you guys see these guys out with vet hats on, shame on you if you just don't at least say thanks. And the same goes for cops and firemen. These are the people that run into danger as everyone else runs away. 

I got more out of shaking this heroes hand than he did.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

"I got more out of shaking this heroes hand than he did."

I certainly know how you feel but I wouldn't bet on who got the most out of it!
Some of these folks have never had anything like that happen and to see the smile of those folks will make your day. But it can make a lifetime of difference to them.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I do it everytime. Have since I was a teenager.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

A while back I had pulled into a convenience store parking lot and was making my way to a space near the front door. A red car whipped in front of me and cut me off. I got irritated and saw the plate was a Veitnam Veteran specialized plate so quickly blew off my irritation and parked down the lot.

It so happened I arrived at the door the same time the driver did. I opened the door for him and asked him if he was a Veitnam Veteran? He looked at me kind of surprised and answered yes. I held out my hand and said thank you for your service and shook his. 

I then walked into the the store and made my way to the bathroom. when I walked out he was in the hallway waiting for me. He stopped and asked, hey man, how did you know I was a Veitnam Veteran? I told him I read it on his car's license plate. He just said, oh. He then said, you know what? No one has ever told me thank you. You know man, we tried and fought hard. I lost some friends. No one has ever said thank you. I said well, I just did and a lot of folks do thank you. He thanked me back.

I always say thank you or just point to their hat and nod my head and say thanks.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

While all soldiers deserve a thank you, it is most likely that the Vietnam era guys have never heard it directly from someone before. When they returned there was a huge movement that hated them and called them baby killers. Very sad for those guys even though they suffered and fought and way too many died for our freedom. Hell, just the cases of malaria and life long foot rot problems are more than most non-military people would be willing to endure. Most vivid movie example would be Rambo.


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Thank you for your support Gents. Knowing that there's people out there like yourselves, who truly care about the sacrifices the men and women made to our country. We will always and forever be grateful, no matter era we fought in. Seeing our people free, is what drives us forward each and every day. .. Even if we're no longer in the fight... Cheers America


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

RB II said:


> While all soldiers deserve a thank you, it is most likely that the Vietnam era guys have never heard it directly from someone before. When they returned there was a huge movement that hated them and called them baby killers. Very sad for those guys even though they suffered and fought and way too many died for our freedom. Hell, just the cases of malaria and life long foot rot problems are more than most non-military people would be willing to endure. Most vivid movie example would be Rambo.


My run in with Malaria was pretty gnarly. Massive headaches, flu-like symptoms... What a mess. Upon my first visit to the TMC in Ft Rich, I came out negative, so they told me to take 800mg ibuprofen and drink water, typical response. LOL. Then I got my next attack and came up positive at the ER in Elmendorf AFB. It turns out, that malaria likes to hide in your liver, which is why it was missed the first time. So they gave me these large pink pills to take in addition to other meds. Back in the barracks recovering, I awoke thinking I was breaking out in full body tremors. But I noticed that everything in the room was shaking. Turns out we were having an actual tremor, I don't think we suffered from an earthquake anywhere near by though. But the whole experience was insane. Less than a week later and still a little weak. I volunteered to go to Ft Polk for a month, to help train 25th ID on their pre-deployment to Iraq. Sadly, many dropped like flies due to the heat and humidity (dehydration). Climatizing is no joke, especially when you go from AK weather to LA weather overnight. My apologies for rambling, but I thought I'd share my little story.


----------

